# Router bit brands?



## ShaneB (Sep 4, 2005)

I am relatively new to woodworking and am beginning to purchase router bits, but would like to settle on one brand. What are the preferred brands out there? Thanks!


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi Shane. My personal favorite and hadn't had a problem with them is the wood line brand. If you want to go and get a good look at them I also been looking and have a few of them is the Bosch bits. For bigger bits I enjoy going to grizzly they aren't that expensive and I had some of them for 3 years they are 1/4" that is a good place to look also. I don't think anyone at least not myself have choosen one type of brand. I have some more where I don't even remember where I got them. But grizzly or wood line and bosch they are the three I intend to stick to.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

ShaneB said:


> I am relatively new to woodworking and am beginning to purchase router bits, but would like to settle on one brand. What are the preferred brands out there? Thanks!


i HAVE ALWAYS USED cARB-i-tOOL CUTTERS 
Sorry for above
The Carb-I-Tool is available on the web Great cutters
Tom


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

template tom said:


> i HAVE ALWAYS USED cARB-i-tOOL CUTTERS
> Sorry for above
> The Carb-I-Tool is available on the web Great cutters
> Tom


 I have some of their bits, but the shipping is a little pricey.

Regards
Jerry


----------



## Edward J Keefer (Jan 28, 2005)

http://order.harborfreight.com/EasyAsk/harborfreight/results.jsp
Try this site


----------



## rh111 (Mar 24, 2005)

Anyone used or have any thoughts on MLCS?


----------



## ShaneB (Sep 4, 2005)

Thanks for all of the help guys. I really appreciate it.

Shane


----------



## Edward J Keefer (Jan 28, 2005)

The link is no good try http://www.haborfreight.com/ and type in router bits in search


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Whiteside makes some of the very best router bits and the are made in North America rather than asia. 

Regards
Jerry


----------



## Verlin Garrett (Feb 5, 2006)

*Router Bits*

Hello Shane I like Freud best! Pricey but you get what you pay for. My second choice would be Bosch! It's always best to go with carbide-tipped.


----------



## garys (Oct 14, 2005)

rh111 - I use the MLCS bits and find they do a good job. Their Katana line are their better bits but do not have the variety of styles as their other ones. I would have to say they are very good in service also. I had a bit from them I thought for maybe 8 months and used it only 3 or 4 time when the head snapped off. I contacted them and they looked up the purchase which to my supprise was two years past. They did not give me any problems just sent me another bit now question ask. Very nice and quick service I would say.


----------

